# Zebra Danio stuck in the gravel



## cheesebread4 (Mar 21, 2009)

I came home from school today to find that one of my zebra danios had buried his entire body into to gravel at the bottom of my tank (My tank has pretty large gravel). Luckily, i could see him, since he had buried himself right against the front. I thought for sure he was dead, but as i moved the gravel away, he swam out. He is swimming around a little bit, but it definitely seems like he is banged up. His spine seems to be bent a little, what can i do for him, and why did he do this?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Sometimes fish that have ben stressed like this will act odd for a bit and then recover (sometimes slowly over a few days). On the other hand, if it has internal injuries you can't do anything; depending what they are, it might live on acting a bit odd, or die.

There could be several reasons why it happened but we'd be guessing.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

danios are just stupid i think i had a bunch a while back jump onto the striplight and burn to death,but they are pretty tough and can survive things that would kill most fish


----------



## cheesebread4 (Mar 21, 2009)

*phew* well thanks for the comments, it's too bad that danios are so dumb, but at least i wasn't doing anything wrong. I hope he makes it!


----------

